# Terrines, pâtés, ...



## pilif (Jul 31, 2011)

hello there, long time lurker, first time poster here.

Over time I've found a lot of good stuff on this forum, but I'm stuck now.
I'm looking for a good book (or something else) dedicated to pâté and terrine and other meaty puddings .
I know a lot of the books on general charcuterie contain sections on pâté, but I'm looking if there is some sort of 'conclusive' book on the sole subject of terrines etc.?

thanks


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this the sort of thing you are after? This link leads to a number of books on the subject:

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n:283155,k:Terrines&page=1


----------



## pilif (Jul 31, 2011)

I was aware of that list, and I'll probably try some of those;
but I was hoping someone could point me towards the 'good' books, I don't know enough yet about pate to be able to distinguish the good (recipes, instructions, ...) from the bad.


----------



## haole (Jul 9, 2011)

While not dedicated to it, Garde Manger from CIA has a great section on it.

ISBN: 0-471-46849-5


----------



## haole (Jul 9, 2011)

Also, I'm sure there are newer copies of it out, That's just the one that I have floating around.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you want the real classical ones try these 2 books..Library can order for you cause 2nd one is expensive. 1. Guide Culinaire By A Escoffier.  and 2. Modern French Culinary Art by H.P  Pellapratt

   . I learned how to do them as well as Gallintines of all types from these 2 works..

    The CIA book is more modern. My good friend Fritz Sonnenschmidt  authored this. There was a CIA book prior to his called Book Of Buffets by George K Waldner full of good pictures too you may also find helpful.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Best one I've got is from the '80's, a Teubner book, Called  "Das Grosse Buch Der Pasteten".  I'm sure there is a an englisch translation, as there are so many for the other Teubner books.

isbn3-7742-4212-7

Hope this helps


----------

